# Spiteful trade sabatoge



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

zMy first job when i got my license i encountered a plumber who ripped out my hi hats, drilled and cut through wires, was just a complete azzhole. When i asked the guy on the job why, He said," I don't know what to tell ya"....:blink:. Basically told me to F myself. So, I sliced into his heating pipes with my sawzall in the hardest to repair cavities, and left him a scrap piece of 14/2 next to it to cut. Threw sand in the gas pipes and poured leftover cement in his slab work.

Another winner, HVAC completley rips new conduit run off side of house and installs his freon lines where my conduit ran. The GC had a whole cinder block removed where all the conduits and freon lines where exiting the house. I took every return line and crimp squeezed them shut and then let the mason cement them in. He spent a whole day pumping and evacuating the system trying to get it to work. and looking foolish. Idiot thinks he's getting even with me so he sinks a 3" drywall screw into bx wire while homeowner is home watching TV, TV goes out. He denies any knowledge or it having anything to do with his work. Find piece with screw, cut it out and handed it to HO. Needless to say , someones boss was not getting paid for their work.

Some of these idiots don't understand, never start something you can't finish. Any stories?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

No. Hell no.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Got one for y'all.

Installing cinema equipment for an 8-screen theatre. The emitter panels for the hearing-impaired system were to be installed outside of and directly below the observation ports from the projection booth. The port design in this theatre was unconventional, as the glass could not be removed for cleaning without major disassembly of the port frame. And it required a special tool to do it without damaging the frame.

I met with the glass contractor and GC to coordinate the mounting of my emitters, we all agreed that I would do so after lunch and the glass guy would follow behind and set each port after I mounted the emitters. 

Well, after lunch, lo and behold I come back to find ALL of the port glasses installed...and no sign of the glass guy. WTF? I find the GC and ask him what was up with that? He calls the glass guy who basically tells us to f-off, he's not coming back to open the ports up. 

Now I could have used an extension ladder, but the seating had already been installed in all the auditoria so it would have been a major deal. 

I then take out my hammer and smashed out the port glass in all 8 projection rooms, install my panels and tell the GC to bill me for the replacement glass. :laughing:

Well, I did NOT end up having to pay for the glass, the GC hired me for other jobs (and warned the other trades not to piss me off), and that glass guy had to pay for the glass and lost ALL future work with the GC for not sticking to his word and then copping an attitude.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> My first job when i got my license i encountered a plumber who rip out my hi hats, drilled and cut through wires, was just a complete azzhole. When i asked the guy on the job why, He said," I don't know what to tell ya"....:blink:. Basically told me to F myself.


Sounds like poor planning on someone's part. I won't do much in a house until the other mechanicals are roughed in.




Shockdoc said:


> So, I sliced into his heating pipes with my sawzall in the hardest to repair cavities, and left him a scrap piece of 14/2 next to it to cut. Threw sand in the gas pipes and poured leftover cement in his slab work.


So you lowered yourself to his level. How very unprofessional.



Shockdoc said:


> Another winner, HVAC completley rips new conduit run off side of house and installs his freon lines where my conduit ran. The GC had a whole cinder block removed where all the conduits and freon lines where exiting the house. I took every return line and crimp squeezed them shut and then let the mason cement them in. Idiot thinks he's getting even with me so he sinks a 3" drywall screw into bx wire while homeowner is home watching TV, TV goes out. He denies any knowledge or it having anything to do with his work. Find piece with screw, cut it out and handed it to HO. Needless to say , someones boss was not getting paid for their work.


Again, sounds like a 2-year-old's response.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sounds like poor planning on someone's part. I won't do much in a house until the other mechanicals are roughed in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get mad, I get even. Simple apologies would have fixed everything. Some jobs pay me to be a professional electrician, some other jobs just pay me to be an electrician, it's also those other jobs that expect me to do everything for my bid price, including repair and reinstall what others pervert. I'm narcescistic also so when someone starts something, I turn it into a game. It's all about who laughs last.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I don't get mad, I get even. Simply apologies would have fixed everything. Some jobs pay me to be a professional electrician, some other jobs just pay me to be an electrician, it's also those other jobs that expect me to do everything for my bid price, including repair and reinstall what others pervert. I'm narcescistic also so when someone starts something, I turn it into a game. It's all about who laughs last.



Why get aggravated by taking the jobs that, as you say, only require you to be an electrician. Why not take the jobs that require a professional electrician? More money, fewer heart attacks.


----------



## aj13 (Oct 12, 2010)

480 Sparky where in IA do you work?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Why get aggravated by taking the jobs that, as you say, only require you to be an electrician. Why not take the jobs that require a professional electrician? More money, fewer heart attacks.


 When i started my business with a new name, a wife a kid, a home and bills I quit frankly didn't have a choice in what jobs to accept, I took whatever came my way. Nowadays I'm a little older and wiser but I wouldn't hesitate putting sand in someones gas line if they royally pissed me off.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Some of these idiots don't understand, never start something you can't finish. Any stories?


The problem for me is. These "idiots" just drag you to their level where they are used to operating. Then you have 2 idiots battling over something that they are far more familiar with than me. 

If I ever find any of my guys retaliating for something stupid it will not be pretty for them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> The problem for me is. These "idiots" just drag you to their level where they are used to operating. Then you have 2 idiots battling over something that they are far more familiar with than me.
> 
> If I ever find any of my guys retaliating for something stupid it will not be pretty for them.


I'm a one man gang w/ some p/t help. I take things personally, I don't like an inspector violating me for not supporting a conduit run because someone decided it should move and just let it hang. Now I look bad,in front of the Customer and inspector. I don't appreciate looking bad by someone elses ignorance and stupidity. So now i return, rework and resupport
my work on my time but I return the favor, and hopefully it will educate others on respecting the next mans work. I also make things impossible to prove with careful planning behind it. I'm the type of guy that wakes up 4 am Sunday morning to run over an enemies mailbox . Just the way I learned.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm the type of guy that wakes up 4 am Sunday morning to run over an enemies mailbox.


:thumbup::laughing:

Don't get angry, get even.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> No. Hell no.


So this is the new, kinder, gentler, PC correct.. you.. :sleep1: :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Don't get angry, get even.


 I had a customer years back, a black lady who lived in a white nieghborhood, kids were constantly running her mailbox over. I installed a motion sensor in her driveway for her and she asked me if I could put her mailbox back up. I told her it would cost a few hundred dollars but it will be well worth it. She agreed.so i had my helper start digging a 36" x 36" hole as i left to go purchase a stick of 3" gal and a whole lotta cement and reinforcement wire. I slipped her plastic decorative post and box right over the cement filled gal. She called me two weeks later to tell me how a couple kids hit this this with a Honda civic, totaling out the front end and and having the police and tow truck there. And the best news was it didn't even budge the box. Thank god the idiot I don't like think like me.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> She called me two weeks later to tell me how a couple kids hit this this with a Honda civic, totaling out the front end and and having the police and tow truck there. And the best news was it didn't even budge the box.


Win :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

There was a freight elevator that had been sheetrocked on the inside and one of our guys had just ran a new conduit for the controls inside the shaft. 
Taper hadn't taped yet, our guy had waited a while for him, and didn't put the conduit inline with any of his seams. 

Well he ripped the conduit off the wall and threw it to the bottom of the shaft, and then taped the walls.


So, someone took his tools and put them handle down into his mudbucket while he was at break. Wasn't very much, but he went around raving. A lot of guys wanted to tell him it was them just to fight with him.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never had problems on the job.. my problems were getting to the job.

Stop at 7-11 for coffee and some moron opens his door and hits my truck.. 

After he walks into the store, I look at the paint chip, and rip off his side view mirror.. 

They look really funny hanging by the remote control cable.. :laughing:

I then drive away before he comes back out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> They look really funny hanging by the remote control cable..


Aw, how sad for him. :laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Price wise I'd say he still got off cheaper with the mirror.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Aw, how sad for him. :laughing:


Sometimes I put it back in place.. moron gets into his car.. slams the door and mirror falls off.. :laughing:

Now I park away from the heavy traffic, do it has been years since I had a good laugh... :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

During my forman days i had a 90lb helper with a 200lb attitude. So i set him up for mass humiliation. In the center of a busy room there stood a column with a 1" pipe run back to the distribution room I had the rope thru it and about 12 conductors tied on the other end. This clown was hanging off the rope trying to get to budge when the framer, a large fellow put one hand aroundthe rope and pulled 6' , another worker steeped up after him and pulled another 6' and another. Clown boy threw his pliers and left asking to be placed on another jobsite. We were all laughing for the rest of the day.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Two painters, Dumb and dumber paint over all my devices while i'm there on a rush final. They break for lunch and nature called, so i took a fresh 5 gal bucket of white paint into a closed room and took a dump in it. As we were leaving the guys are dipping their rollers on a screen in the bucket and rolling the walls.......with these brown blotches all over, the one idiot was rubbing his finger in it:001_huh:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes unfortunately there are people like that out there,
But you where no better for doing things back to him !
Suck it up,
Life sucks some times, only the tough will survive.
Take it on the chin, and keep going !



Shockdoc said:


> zMy first job when i got my license i encountered a plumber who ripped out my hi hats, drilled and cut through wires, was just a complete azzhole. When i asked the guy on the job why, He said," I don't know what to tell ya"....:blink:. Basically told me to F myself. So, I sliced into his heating pipes with my sawzall in the hardest to repair cavities, and left him a scrap piece of 14/2 next to it to cut. Threw sand in the gas pipes and poured leftover cement in his slab work.
> 
> Another winner, HVAC completley rips new conduit run off side of house and installs his freon lines where my conduit ran. The GC had a whole cinder block removed where all the conduits and freon lines where exiting the house. I took every return line and crimp squeezed them shut and then let the mason cement them in. He spent a whole day pumping and evacuating the system trying to get it to work. and looking foolish. Idiot thinks he's getting even with me so he sinks a 3" drywall screw into bx wire while homeowner is home watching TV, TV goes out. He denies any knowledge or it having anything to do with his work. Find piece with screw, cut it out and handed it to HO. Needless to say , someones boss was not getting paid for their work.
> 
> Some of these idiots don't understand, never start something you can't finish. Any stories?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> When i started my business with a new name, a wife a kid, a home and bills I quit frankly didn't have a choice in what jobs to accept, I took whatever came my way. Nowadays I'm a little older and wiser but I wouldn't hesitate putting sand in someones gas line if they royally pissed me off.


Therefore the HO or business owner suffers the consequences for years after you get through with getting even.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So you lowered yourself to his level. How very unprofessional.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sounds like a 2-year-old's response.



I have to agree with 480.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> Therefore the HO or business owner suffers the consequences for years after you get through with getting even.


It's all about respect for the next mans work. I give it and expect to get it in return. When i deal with people who are blatant about disrespect my work, well, it's on . Those problems will only reflect their poor workmanship for years to come if they don't know how to do their job right.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's all about respect for the next mans work. I give it and expect to get it in return. When i deal with people who are blatant about disrespect my work, well, it's on . Those problems will only reflect their poor workmanship for years to come if they don't know how to do their job right.


Now that I agree with. I just don't agree with your methods.
My point is why should the home owner suffer for years because of a pissy little feud during the building of his home?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Some fitters borrowed our oil bucket and said they returned it and that someone else must have taken it. Fast forward 3 weeks i find it hiding under their gang box. Presto I make their whole gang box disappear. Other job mechanical contractor finds my hack saw i left out. I find it in their gangbox with my name grinded off. Wait for them to go to lunch then pour piss in their hardhats and gangbox. Other guy puts hot sauce in my water bottle . Next day i put blue chalk in his hard hat liner. When that sun came out he started to sweat and he looked like a smurf.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Trust me , I have three levels of customers, the rich and infamous. No problems ever on those jobs because we are all charging three times more than we normally would.

The private homeowner, average middle class- no problems on those jobs

The hi end contractor or builder- no problems , were all seasoned tradesmen making good money with one common goal. get it done and get paid.

The cut throat builder or contractor- occasional problem with illegals , children or ignorant fools from other trades.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It wasn't so much getting even.

I told the mexicans I had to run some pipe in the walls, and not to close them up. They were working 24 hours a day 2 crews on 12 hours shifts.

Come back and of course, the wall was closed up.

Let the foreman know, he told me, "do what you have to do", so I grabbed my sawzall and cut the wall from floor to ceiling.

This was happening all throughout the job. They eventually were told to slow down because they were doing too many patch jobs.

The only thing I did out of spite, was the same job, mexicans were stealing our cords, in some cases blacking out our company name and putting on theirs. One time I was actually chipping concrete and the hammer went dead, I figured it was the GFI, so I went and checked, they took one of the extension cords while I was using it! From then on I started cutting the ends off any cord I saw that didn't have a ground, or was damaged in any way. Y'know, for their safety.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

One time some T-bar guys asked to borrow one of our scissor lifts to put ceiling tiles in a room with a high ceiling. Later that day when they were done we found the control stick on the lift snapped off. We asked them if they had anything to do with it. They said no, we never used that lift. Clearly that was a lie because without standing on the lift rails they would have needed a 16 foot ladder to install tiles. None of their guys would admit to it even though nobody else could have used the lift.

Next day one of the journeymen had me go around the building randomly trimming down a few ceiling tiles here and there a tiny amount with a drywall saw, like 1/4". Not enough to be visually noticeable but enough that a little bit of vibration or movement would cause them to fall out. Sure enough over the next two weeks tiles fell out left and right and it drove them crazy with callbacks.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Other job mechanical contractor finds my hack saw i left out. I find it in their gangbox with my name grinded off. Wait for them to go to lunch then pour piss in their hardhats and gangbox.


 That's the type of stupid bull**** that gets way out of hand. So, one guy is a thief, and you piss all over everybody's things? You couldn't come up with any more professional, mature, or effective way to deal that situation? Really? :thumbdown:

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Some fitters borrowed our oil bucket and said they returned it and that someone else must have taken it. Fast forward 3 weeks i find it hiding under their gang box. Presto I make their whole gang box disappear. Other job mechanical contractor finds my hack saw i left out. I find it in their gangbox with my name grinded off. Wait for them to go to lunch then pour piss in their hardhats and gangbox. Other guy puts hot sauce in my water bottle . Next day i put blue chalk in his hard hat liner. When that sun came out he started to sweat and he looked like a smurf.


 I kept dropping stink bombs on the floor next to the tenants electricians on a recent job. they were all working with their shirts covering their noses. I discreetly dropped one in an elevator full of lawyers and ADAs at the court complex.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Big John said:


> That's the type of stupid bull**** that gets way out of hand. So, one guy is a thief, and you piss all over everybody's things? You couldn't come up with any more professional, mature, or effective way to deal that situation? Really? :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> -John


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. The foreman was a piece of chit and was a hassle the whole job. I didn't loose one wink of sleep over it.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

How about one I _thought_ of doing. 
We had a bunch of lifts to plug in at night near another Union electricians gang boxes. We had the power contract, they had controls and conveyors.
They didn't like that we had the power contract, They were sub's to another contractor who was non-Onion. 

They kept unplugging our lifts every night almost, so we had to have a bunch of umbilical cords running around most of the day.
I was about to take the kill cord of theirs and tie it to a sprinkler head over their gang box so that when they opened the gang-box it would fill it with water. Temp was around 45 deg. 

They didn't know it, but we had the key to their gang boxes. Could have been done easy. 
Some things are better not done, just the thought that I could was enough. :thumbsup:

Eventually they got kicked off the job for taking too long, making OT needed. They didn't need OT, they just thought they deserved it. 
That is the only union contractor I have ever had a problem with. It don't seem to make any difference what part of that companies divisions it is either.:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


And in your case that is to sneak around like a mouse and piss on everyone's stuff. Yeah that is something to brag about.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> It wasn't so much getting even.
> 
> I told the mexicans I had to run some pipe in the walls, and not to close them up. They were working 24 hours a day 2 crews on 12 hours shifts.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of prewiring a house for an alarm when I first started in the alarm business. The Mexican sheet rockers arrived about 2 hours after I did. They had a full crew and were zipping along covering me up and covering up the walls I needed to get through. It was useless to try to "converse" with them, "No savvy English." It was also hot. I left and got 4 Sonic Route 44 Cokes and gave them each one asking them to take a break. I continued working and from then on, they came to me and gestured if it was OK to work on this wall and that wall. :thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> zMy first job when i got my license i encountered a plumber who ripped out my hi hats, drilled and cut through wires, was just a complete azzhole. When i asked the guy on the job why, He said," I don't know what to tell ya"....:blink:. Basically told me to F myself. So, I sliced into his heating pipes with my sawzall in the hardest to repair cavities, and left him a scrap piece of 14/2 next to it to cut. Threw sand in the gas pipes and poured leftover cement in his slab work.
> 
> Another winner, HVAC completley rips new conduit run off side of house and installs his freon lines where my conduit ran. The GC had a whole cinder block removed where all the conduits and freon lines where exiting the house. I took every return line and crimp squeezed them shut and then let the mason cement them in. He spent a whole day pumping and evacuating the system trying to get it to work. and looking foolish. Idiot thinks he's getting even with me so he sinks a 3" drywall screw into bx wire while homeowner is home watching TV, TV goes out. He denies any knowledge or it having anything to do with his work. Find piece with screw, cut it out and handed it to HO. Needless to say , someones boss was not getting paid for their work.
> 
> Some of these idiots don't understand, never start something you can't finish. Any stories?


 
I can certainly understand being angry and spiteful. There are some people's lunchboxes I'd like to **** in!

That being said, let's take a rational look at this. It seems to me that you should have language in your contract to address these what if's from the beginning. Someone decides to **** up your stuff??? You should simply be backcharging the GC or homeowner time and material to make the corrections. Let them confront the other tradesman that is doing this ****.

BTW, some of the pranks mentioned are pretty funny!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

IMO this kind of thing is childish, and unacceptable. If you have a problem with a guy, man up and confront him face to face.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Everyone ITT who has a story = crybaby union worker.

Stop being a bunch of bitches and talk to people face to face.

Sabatoge to other workers - your FKing your customer!

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It wasn't so much getting even.
> 
> I told the mexicans I had to run some pipe in the walls, and not to close them up. They were working 24 hours a day 2 crews on 12 hours shifts.
> 
> ...


 
If you cut my cord,,,you're paying for it.



mattsilkwood said:


> IMO this kind of thing is childish, and unacceptable. If you have a problem with a guy, man up and confront him face to face.


 
My thoughts exactly




Black4Truck said:


> I never had problems on the job.. my problems were getting to the job.
> 
> Stop at 7-11 for coffee and some moron opens his door and hits my truck..
> 
> ...


 

Pu$$y


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> So, I sliced into his heating pipes with my sawzall in the hardest to repair cavities, and left him a scrap piece of 14/2 next to it to cut.


 
While I am a big fan of street justice, advertising you did it, was pretty stupid. IMO


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> IMO this kind of thing is childish, and unacceptable. If you have a problem with a guy, man up and confront him face to face.


Oh I have no problem confronting people and i do . It's all about their response that dictates what I do from there, I'm a 40 yr old adolescent. Sorry, I'm not interested in being politically correct, polished glow fake smile with a plastic personality. I call it for what it is and act upon it as i see fit. You see it childish, I see it as educational when an offending trade doesn't get paid.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> While I am a big fan of street justice, advertising you did it, was pretty stupid. IMO


that was ten years ago..... The amount of damage i did was still far less on there end. Living in NY and PA for a while there is one thing I'm sick of, and that is BS that affects me and my living. I look at it this way, i shouldn't have to check all my new wiring a second time for cuts, etc. If those walls were closed prior to my repairs i would have been the one going home unpaid for opening up all the walls.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I look at it this way, i shouldn't have to check all my new wiring a second time for cuts, etc. If those walls were closed prior to my repairs i would have been the one going home unpaid for opening up all the walls.


Brother, I'm with you. I ain't a big fan of lazy idiots/knuckleheads on the job, and there are sprinkler fitters, HVAC, and telecom dudes around here who will testify to this. 

After some of these guys see you on the next job, they change their work habits pretty quick.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> And in your case that is to sneak around like a mouse and piss on everyone's stuff. Yeah that is something to brag about.


Don't have to sneak around did in the middle of the day and worked on the job for 3 more months. Just happens i was on another job when i realized the saw was missing and when i went to the other job to look for it and found it. Well it just happened.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> .............Sabatoge to other workers - your FKing your customer!
> 
> ~Matt


You're F---ing YOURSELF!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Brother, I'm with you. I ain't a big fan of lazy idiots/knuckleheads on the job, and there are sprinkler fitters, HVAC, and telecom dudes around here who will testify to this.
> 
> After some of these guys see you on the next job, they change their work habits pretty quick.


I haven't had any problems in the past three years(knock on wood) with any other trades. i seem to be in a circle of contractors and HOs that we all work around with the occasional new ones and CL people. Both those guys i had problems with w/ the exception of dumb and Dumber painting were NYC contractors who are known idiots. The contractors I worked with at the time stopped using them to boot.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Several years ago I had a plumber pull up my PVC conduits out of the pea gravel and run his drains then leave my pipes laying on top. I had a discussion with this clown in front of the GC where I made it clear that there would be back charges in the future if he ever altered/damaged my work again. I knew this GC would be using this plumber in the future. If I was working a job that I knew this plumber was also working on I would take pictures of everything after I finished rough-in. I caught him several times cutting NM and knocking wall boxes off of studs. After about $2500 in back charges the GC stopped using him. On another job I was wiring a gym addition on an existing church. The masons were the only union sub on the job. At finish we discovered all of my conduits stubbed out to the A/C disconnects were packed full of mortar. The church had security cameras recording to hard drives so we went and looked at footage of the days brick was being laid. We saw the masons attaching a piece of garden hose to my stubs, using a funnel to fill the hose with runny mortar then shooting it with an air hose. The church paid me to repair the conduits and with held it from the mason's payment. They gave the masonry contractor a letter of explanation along with a DVD of the security footage. They also sent a copy to their local hall. I don't get even by retaliating in kind. I get even by collecting money for their vandalism. Anything else is self-demeaning and a waste of time and effort.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

amptech said:


> Several years ago I had a plumber pull up my PVC conduits out of the pea gravel and run his drains then leave my pipes laying on top. I had a discussion with this clown in front of the GC where I made it clear that there would be back charges in the future if he ever altered/damaged my work again. I knew this GC would be using this plumber in the future. If I was working a job that I knew this plumber was also working on I would take pictures of everything after I finished rough-in. I caught him several times cutting NM and knocking wall boxes off of studs. After about $2500 in back charges the GC stopped using him. On another job I was wiring a gym addition on an existing church. The masons were the only union sub on the job. At finish we discovered all of my conduits stubbed out to the A/C disconnects were packed full of mortar. The church had security cameras recording to hard drives so we went and looked at footage of the days brick was being laid. We saw the masons attaching a piece of garden hose to my stubs, using a funnel to fill the hose with runny mortar then shooting it with an air hose. The church paid me to repair the conduits and with held it from the mason's payment. They gave the masonry contractor a letter of explanation along with a DVD of the security footage. They also sent a copy to their local hall. I don't get even by retaliating in kind. I get even by collecting money for their vandalism. Anything else is self-demeaning and a waste of time and effort.


You had proof, you were lucky. If you didn't you'd be redoing all that work on your own dime.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You had proof, you were lucky. If you didn't you'd be redoing all that work on your own dime.


Not a chance, once our work is installed it is the GCs or owners obligation to protect it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Not a chance, once our work is installed it is the GCs or owners obligation to protect it.


In his case you'd need to dig up the section w/ cement in it to show forth otherwise the common man will say, " you screwed up your pipework".


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> When i started my business with a new name, a wife a kid, a home and bills I quit frankly didn't have a choice in what jobs to accept, I took whatever came my way. Nowadays I'm a little older and wiser but I wouldn't hesitate putting sand in someones gas line if they royally pissed me off.


sounds like you will not be in business long


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ampman said:


> sounds like you will not be in business long


 Ten years and growing pal. I've been targeting the fineky OCD type of customer and contractor, the kind that would cry over a dust pile or angled plate screw. Since I'm a perfectionist it has worked well, and even though i am slow at times for a week here and there i make enough money on the jobs i do to support my household and business because i charge more. And then there are the CL customers and other jobs that are less perfect. I don't **** where i eat . I recently obtained a designer who loves us and uses/recommends us for everything, $1200 to vent and install kitchen hood, $1600 to replace 9) UC line voltage lights just to name a couple. I have learned in ten years it's all in the class of customer. The cheap(as in builders) get cheap and knuckleheads on their jobs, the wealthy want a higher standard and pay for professional workmanship and conduct . Like I said, when i started my business, comprehend before you comment.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

amptech said:


> Several years ago I had a plumber pull up my PVC conduits out of the pea gravel and run his drains then leave my pipes laying on top. I had a discussion with this clown in front of the GC where I made it clear that there would be back charges in the future if he ever altered/damaged my work again. I knew this GC would be using this plumber in the future. If I was working a job that I knew this plumber was also working on I would take pictures of everything after I finished rough-in. I caught him several times cutting NM and knocking wall boxes off of studs. After about $2500 in back charges the GC stopped using him. On another job I was wiring a gym addition on an existing church. The masons were the only union sub on the job. At finish we discovered all of my conduits stubbed out to the A/C disconnects were packed full of mortar. The church had security cameras recording to hard drives so we went and looked at footage of the days brick was being laid. We saw the masons attaching a piece of garden hose to my stubs, using a funnel to fill the hose with runny mortar then shooting it with an air hose. The church paid me to repair the conduits and with held it from the mason's payment. They gave the masonry contractor a letter of explanation along with a DVD of the security footage. They also sent a copy to their local hall. I don't get even by retaliating in kind. I get even by collecting money for their vandalism. Anything else is self-demeaning and a waste of time and effort.


 

All the things you listed were your own fault for doing your rough in before the plumber was finished.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Ten years and growing pal. I've been targeting the fineky OCD type of customer and contractor, the kind that would cry over a dust pile or angled plate screw. Since I'm a perfectionist it has worked well, and even though i am slow at times for a week here and there i make enough money on the jobs i do to support my household and business because i charge more. And then there are the CL customers and other jobs that are less perfect. I don't **** where i eat . I recently obtained a designer who loves us and uses/recommends us for everything, $1200 to vent and install kitchen hood, $1600 to replace 9) UC line voltage lights just to name a couple. I have learned in ten years it's all in the class of customer. The cheap(as in builders) get cheap and knuckleheads on their jobs, the wealthy want a higher standard and pay for professional workmanship and conduct . Like I said, when i started my business, comprehend before you comment.


 
If you are making a living and not dealing with people who want quality work for a bologna sammitch and a handjob, you must be doing SOMETHING right. Good for you.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> All the things you listed were your own fault for doing your rough in before the plumber was finished.


I try to be the last trade in but sometimes scheduling gets me in prior to the plumbers and HVAC guys. I've been blessed with a good circle of people these days, we all think about what the next guy is doing so we don't get in anyones way.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Ten years and growing pal. I've been targeting the fineky OCD type of customer and contractor, the kind that would cry over a dust pile or angled plate screw. Since I'm a perfectionist it has worked well, and even though i am slow at times for a week here and there i make enough money on the jobs i do to support my household and business because i charge more. And then there are the CL customers and other jobs that are less perfect. I don't **** where i eat . I recently obtained a designer who loves us and uses/recommends us for everything, $1200 to vent and install kitchen hood, $1600 to replace 9) UC line voltage lights just to name a couple. I have learned in ten years it's all in the class of customer. The cheap(as in builders) get cheap and knuckleheads on their jobs, the wealthy want a higher standard and pay for professional workmanship and conduct . Like I said, when i started my business, comprehend before you comment.


 well i wish you continued sucess


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ampman said:


> well i wish you continued sucess


Thanks, sorry if I was a little harsh in my "closing argument".


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> You had proof, you were lucky. If you didn't you'd be redoing all that work on your own dime.


I have been on few jobs where we hired a plumber to come out with a snake with a camera to find out what is blocking the pipe.

We have found mortar and anchors with epoxy on a couple of occasions. 

It cost a couple bucks to get someone out, but you just add it to the change order bill if it isn't your fault.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MY only thing close is at a Pulte subdivision 12 years ago after the idiot foreigner drywallers kept pulling out my nail that had the t-stat wire's wrapped around it and the doorbell with the same set up enough times and buried the wire I went out and got a brick and threw it at the wall where I thought the wire was until I found it. After doing that in three or four houses the problem stopped. It was probably the 10th time they buried my wires.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Sometimes I put it back in place.. moron gets into his car.. slams the door and mirror falls off.. :laughing:
> 
> Now I park away from the heavy traffic, do it has been years since I had a good laugh... :whistling2:


 I used to work for Tom Palk, after I sabatoged a attempted cut off by some kid he got out of hs car and broke Toms rearview mirror. I was pulled off of him in the middle of commack rd at 8:30 am with traffic stopped in both directions. I pummeled him. Cop told him he was gonna press chrages on me for assault I would return with mischief for the mirror so they convinced him to let bigons be bigons. So I get the executive call concerning the problem. No problem boss, I won.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Shockdoc, if you were from Connecticut, I would be sure that I had worked with you before.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnR said:


> Shockdoc, if you were from Connecticut, I would be sure that I had worked with you before.


You got one of me up there also?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I've known a couple. Sometimes its a laugh and sometimes it's wow, how did he get away with that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I've known a couple. Sometimes its a laugh and sometimes it's wow, how did he get away with that.


And i've toned a lot down in the past five years. we always have good laughs though.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

One time I had an apprentice ask how to break in his new pliers, so I told him to soak them in warm salt water for an hour or so, and then oil them. 
Of course if some is good more is better, so he soaks them all night. 
Next morning he couldn't open or close them using a vise.:no:

I was lucky the supply guys had pity on him, I would have had to buy him a new pair.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

JohnR said:


> One time I had an apprentice ask how to break in his new pliers, so I told him to soak them in warm salt water for an hour or so, and then oil them.
> Of course if some is good more is better, so he soaks them all night.
> Next morning he couldn't open or close them using a vise.:no:
> 
> I was lucky the supply guys had pity on him, I would have had to buy him a new pair.


I can't wait to give that good advice.:laughing:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> All the things you listed were your own fault for doing your rough in before the plumber was finished.


The plumber had been a no show 4 days running on the slab job and concrete was scheduled for the next day so the GC told me to get my pipes in. The plumber showed up late that evening and did his crap. That was always this plumber's MO. Hold everybody up until the last minute. If he had the 10th-15th to do his rough and I had the 16th-21st he wouldn't show up until the afternoon of the 16th. Not my fault at all bub.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

I've just been trolling here for awhile 'cause I've been too busy for free time, but I have to butt in on this one. This thread reminds of why I am single, and not looking. This reminds me of why I hated high school. This reminds me of everyday chit I have to hear this BS from my almost 16 year olds.

Go ahead Larson, call me geeky and single, maybe you see my point. I've had people try to get me into construction/union. This is why I work service/maintenance.

Why you can't backcharge to the GC baffles me unless your schedule is that busy to prove the mischief.

My Father worked in a powerhouse for awhile and talked about one guy p*ssing another off and thee other chit in his locker after he left. After a few beers we laughed about it Looking back after working with so many different trades and how different people deal with misfortunes like yours, I am glad I don't work construction, or with a crew.

Karma takes its place eventually. Two wrongs don't make a right in a real mans world:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amptech said:


> The plumber had been a no show 4 days running on the slab job and concrete was scheduled for the next day so the GC told me to get my pipes in. The plumber showed up late that evening and did his crap. That was always this plumber's MO. Hold everybody up until the last minute. If he had the 10th-15th to do his rough and I had the 16th-21st he wouldn't show up until the afternoon of the 16th. Not my fault at all bub.


 Time to get another plumber


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Time to get another plumber


Thats what eventually happened. The GC finally figured out the plumber wasn't really the best value.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Worked on a job where the fitters and millwrights got into a war. The fitters welded the millies gangbox shut. The millies retailiated by welding the fitters box shut and the to the i-beam 20 feet up. Good comedy.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I've just been trolling here for awhile 'cause I've been too busy for free time, but I have to butt in on this one. This thread reminds of why I am single, and not looking. This reminds me of why I hated high school. This reminds me of everyday chit I have to hear this BS from my almost 16 year olds.
> 
> Go ahead Larson, call me geeky and single, maybe you see my point. I've had people try to get me into construction/union. This is why I work service/maintenance.
> 
> ...


No I totally agree, I have never gone as far as to wreck something or destroy others stuff. _I do get even_ but don't break chit in the process, I have class.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> No I totally agree, I have never gone as far as to wreck something or destroy others stuff. _I do get even_ but don't break chit in the process, I have class.


 
I like the old crap in someones lunchbox trick.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I like the old crap in someones lunchbox trick.


Why not Hilty shoot their tool box to the floor:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I like the old crap in someones lunchbox trick.


I have been known to do things like put temporary tamper switches in our panels and tie them to the site's telemetry system, someone goes to screw with something and all hell breaks loose. Alarms, strobes, dialers call out and the problems stop. :thumbup:

See nothing gets broken or damaged, and most importantly I can't get back charged or yelled at .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

amptech said:


> Thats what eventually happened. The GC finally figured out the plumber wasn't really the best value.


Yes some plumber's think they are the only one in the world:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I have been known to do things like put temporary tamper switches in our panels and tie them to the site's telemetry system, someone goes to screw with something and all hell breaks loose. Alarms, strobes, dialers call out and the problems stop. :thumbup:
> 
> See nothing gets broken or damaged, and most importantly I can't get back charged or yelled at .


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Why not Hilty shoot their tool box to the floor:laughing::laughing:


 
That is damage to private propery. There is a huge difference. If I crap in their lunchbox, they can scrape it off their sammitch and eat lunch, no big deal.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Don't screw with the guy that programs the controls. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> That is damage to private propery. There is a huge difference. If I crap in their lunchbox, they can scrape it off their sammitch and eat lunch, no big deal.


Won't they get a stomaugh ache:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

amptech said:


> The plumber had been a no show 4 days running on the slab job and concrete was scheduled for the next day so the GC told me to get my pipes in. The plumber showed up late that evening and did his crap. That was always this plumber's MO. Hold everybody up until the last minute. If he had the 10th-15th to do his rough and I had the 16th-21st he wouldn't show up until the afternoon of the 16th. Not my fault at all bub.


 

Ohhh,,,,I see. I thought you were one of those guys who is really anxious after he gets the job and tries to beat everybody in. Then complain when somethings gotta be changed:whistling2: 

It sounds like it was really his fault.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ohhh,,,,I see. I thought you were one of those guys who is really anxious after he gets the job and tries to beat everybody in. Then complain when somethings gotta be changed:whistling2:
> 
> It sounds like it was really his fault.


No, I'm not one of those guys. I'm the idiot who, when I agree to a schedule on a fast-track project, feel obligated to do my best to meet it. 99% of the problems and frustrations I experience are due to people not doing what they said they will do, be it other tradesmen, suppliers or the GC paying on time. Everybody has a cell phone. All it takes is a call and things can be worked out with nobody getting pimped. It really is that simple. I am always on the schedule last, after HVAC and plumbing and right before insulation then sheet rock.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know what to say. Some of you guys got some issues.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't know what to say. Some of you guys got some issues.


 

I had a low voltage guy that used to get the majority of my LV work. I was using him as an extra hand wiring a house that we lost the bid for the security system, but won the electrical. I'm upstair roughing in, and he's downstairs, and I can hear ka-*****,,, ka-*****,,, ka-*****,,, I'm wondering what that noise is. I walk downstairs, he's got the staple gun driving staples through the security guy's wires. I never used him on a job after that.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

We have the smallest wires, so I really try to let the other guys finish first. I have worked with j-men sparkies that try to get their wires in first, but they always end up crying about something.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

amptech said:


> No, I'm not one of those guys. I'm the idiot who, when I agree to a schedule on a fast-track project, feel obligated to do my best to meet it. 99% of the problems and frustrations I experience are due to people not doing what they said they will do, be it other tradesmen, suppliers or the GC paying on time. Everybody has a cell phone. All it takes is a call and things can be worked out with nobody getting pimped. It really is that simple. I am always on the schedule last, after HVAC and plumbing and right before insulation then sheet rock.


I agree 100%. It really is that simple.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I had a low voltage guy that used to get the majority of my LV work. I was using him as an extra hand wiring a house that we lost the bid for the security system, but won the electrical. I'm upstair roughing in, and he's downstairs, and I can hear ka-*****,,, ka-*****,,, ka-*****,,, I'm wondering what that noise is. I walk downstairs, he's got the staple gun driving staples through the security guy's wires. I never used him on a job after that.


Well? Didja make him redo their wires? I would have.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Well? Didja make him redo their wires? I would have.


 

No, I did it myself the next day.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, I did it myself the next day.


Then just quietly forgot to call him back on jobs?


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was wiring a large exhaust fan into a wall sized plenum years ago. I asked the GC to have his millwright uncouple the fan from the motor to bump for rotation check . He told me to fack off and just turn it on. I told him if it was reversed it could damage the plenum because it didn't have the proper supports to keep it from collapsing if the fan sucked instead of blew. 
Again he said I was a ***** just turn it on. So I did. I hit it and walked away.
The whole thing imploded and he shat himself.
I finnally came back and reversed the leads and then hit it again. The fan blew the walls back out and it sounded like a bomb going off I think he shat himself again :thumbup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Guys, all of these pranks to get even are absolutely hilarious. :laughing::laughing:

That being said, why the fluk don't you have language in your proposal to remedy these situations instead. If a plumber or HVAC guy damages ANY part of your installation, your first thought should be CHA - CHING! There is a nice little T&M job for me! And, the HO or GC is going to be invoiced for it because I have language in my proposal that says they have to pay. Let the GC or HO be the baby sitter here. He can pay YOU to repair the damage, and let him take it out of the other guys pay. Don't forget a digital camera is your friend.

Problem solved.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Guys, all of these pranks to get even are absolutely hilarious. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> That being said, why the fluk don't you have language in your proposal to remedy these situations instead. If a plumber or HVAC guy damages ANY part of your installation, your first thought should be CHA - CHING! There is a nice little T&M job for me! And, the HO or GC is going to be invoiced for it because I have language in my proposal that says they have to pay. Let the GC or HO be the baby sitter here. He can pay YOU to repair the damage, and let him take it out of the other guys pay. Don't forget a digital camera is your friend.
> 
> Problem solved.


 
:thumbup: Agreed. Hit em in the pocket not the face.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Then just quietly forgot to call him back on jobs?


 
Exactly, :thumbup:and programmed his number in my phone to :
"do not answer":laughing:



doubleoh7 said:


> Guys, all of these pranks to get even are absolutely hilarious. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> That being said, why the fluk don't you have language in your proposal to remedy these situations instead. If a plumber or HVAC guy damages ANY part of your installation, your first thought should be CHA - CHING! There is a nice little T&M job for me! And, the HO or GC is going to be invoiced for it because I have language in my proposal that says they have to pay. Let the GC or HO be the baby sitter here. He can pay YOU to repair the damage, and let him take it out of the other guys pay. Don't forget a digital camera is your friend.
> 
> Problem solved.


 


Is that after you chit in his lunchbox?


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

I had an instructor tell me one time that someone had drilled a small hole in a toolbox and sprayed the spray foam inside. I bet that was a mess.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> ... Just the way I learned


That's just an excuse to keep doing the same old crap. You're an adult. Unlearn it the bad behavior and act like an adult and a professional electrician at all times not just "when you're paid to". :001_huh:


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I had a customer years back, a black lady who lived in a white nieghborhood, kids were constantly running her mailbox over. I installed a motion sensor in her driveway for her and she asked me if I could put her mailbox back up. I told her it would cost a few hundred dollars but it will be well worth it. She agreed.so i had my helper start digging a 36" x 36" hole as i left to go purchase a stick of 3" gal and a whole lotta cement and reinforcement wire. I slipped her plastic decorative post and box right over the cement filled gal. She called me two weeks later to tell me how a couple kids hit this this with a Honda civic, totaling out the front end and and having the police and tow truck there. And the best news was it didn't even budge the box. Thank god the idiot I don't like think like me.:laughing:


Serious preventive measures I can get behind :thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

We have one guy in our crew who is hands down best in the company, one of the hardest working guys I've come across. He makes his mistakes look like they're supposed to happen, but he's by no means a people person. At all. We were doing one project running some EMT underneath a false floor for some equipment, the carpenters had their stuff everywhere and had been giving us problems left and right. He asked their foreman to have the room completely cleaned out for the next day so we could get in there and do our thing. When we showed up the next day everything was gone except a lone skil saw in the middle of the room. Instead of moving it, he decided to saddle through the handle and then shot the straps into the concrete floor. They got the hint.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I was on a job as a helper early in my career doing commercial office space wiring and the bros had a NYC boom box blasting annoying gangsta rap all day so I went to the temp feed panel, disconnected the neutral to their radio and flashed it to another phase for a minute and then restored it to it's original termination. Silence.
Did it a second time to my nieghbor in the apartment complex where I lived. Guy kept calling the cops about the parties I threw. I slapped his neutral to the third phase in the meter room while he was out. Cops and utility company did'nt have a clue. Of course he blamed me since his was the only unit out of eight units that suffered a "surge". The landlords electrician later installed a ground rod and new watermain clamp.


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I was on a job as a helper early in my career doing commercial office space wiring and the bros had a NYC boom box blasting annoying gangsta rap all day so I went to the temp feed panel, disconnected the neutral to their radio and flashed it to another phase for a minute and then restored it to it's original termination. Silence.
> Did it a second time to my nieghbor in the apartment complex where I lived. Guy kept calling the cops about the parties I threw. I slapped his neutral to the third phase in the meter room while he was out. Cops and utility company did'nt have a clue. Of course he blamed me since his was the only unit out of eight units that suffered a "surge". The landlords electrician later installed a ground rod and new watermain clamp.


Wow, you're admitting this criminal activity on a public forum?!!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I would close this mess. Not up to profressional standards you say we have to live up to!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Wow, you're admitting this criminal activity on a public forum?!!


Past statue of limitations......this was 1989.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Past statue of limitations......this was 1989.


 
What does this STATUE look like?:laughing:


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

heel600 said:


> What does this STATUE look like?:laughing:


kinda like the statue of liberty but with a striped prison uniform instead of the flowing robe and soap on a rope instead of the torch


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> kinda like the statue of liberty but with a striped prison uniform instead of the flowing robe and soap on a rope instead of the torch


 
I'd buy tickets to see that one. :laughing:
What is the NY statute of limitations to misdemeanor criminal damage to property?


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Past statue of limitations......this was 1989.


Hmm makes me wonder what you'll be able to post in 20 years about stuff you're doing illegally now. :blink:


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Some fitters borrowed our oil bucket and said they returned it and that someone else must have taken it. Fast forward 3 weeks i find it hiding under their gang box. Presto I make their whole gang box disappear. Other job mechanical contractor finds my hack saw i left out. I find it in their gangbox with my name grinded off. Wait for them to go to lunch then pour piss in their hardhats and gangbox. Other guy puts hot sauce in my water bottle . Next day i put blue chalk in his hard hat liner. When that sun came out he started to sweat and he looked like a smurf.


LN,
I read that last one about the chalk and him llooking like a smurf and I literally have tears running down my face from laughing so hard. That was awesome!!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I had a customer years back, a black lady who lived in a white nieghborhood, kids were constantly running her mailbox over. I installed a motion sensor in her driveway for her and she asked me if I could put her mailbox back up. I told her it would cost a few hundred dollars but it will be well worth it. She agreed.so i had my helper start digging a 36" x 36" hole as i left to go purchase a stick of 3" gal and a whole lotta cement and reinforcement wire. I slipped her plastic decorative post and box right over the cement filled gal. She called me two weeks later to tell me how a couple kids hit this this with a Honda civic, totaling out the front end and and having the police and tow truck there. And the best news was it didn't even budge the box. Thank god the idiot I don't like think like me.:laughing:


My mailbox post was a 3" steel pipe w/ 2 pieces of 3/8X3X6 angle iron welded on the top to mount 2 mailboxes, 1 weekend morning went out for the paper & found it on the ground, propped it up & went on w/ my biz, later it was hit again & all that remained was 1 of the pieces of angle iron, so decided to make use of the MIG welder had bought so went to a scrapyard & bought some 6X6 square tubing welded supports for the boxes then dug a hole 3 feet deep set it in concrete, then filled the square tubing w/ more concrete, been almost disappointed that nobody has hit it. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> I'd buy tickets to see that one. :laughing:
> What is the NY statute of limitations to misdemeanor criminal damage to property?


1 year for misdemeanors, 5 years for felonies.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Hmm makes me wonder what you'll be able to post in 20 years about stuff you're doing illegally now. :blink:


Deny Everything! .......Until 20 years later. 

Here's one from 92' , Drank way too much one Friday night, was heading home from bar at around 2 AM. All of a sudden old style swing out trailer mirror on my van shatters. Stopped and found a black guy , dressed in black lying in street. Drove off quickly. Later found out in Newsday he was running from a robbery and cops found him on side of road. I could have been a hero but out here that would have resulted in a felony if I stuck around.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

sparky723 said:


> LN,
> I read that last one about the chalk and him llooking like a smurf and I literally have tears running down my face from laughing so hard. That was awesome!!



Yeah that was a fun job. That guy and his partner started a war. They called me and my partner square headed Yankees. They started the games with the hot sauce incident and then it was on. I put no-lox under the edge of the break table where they sat and they rubbed all over it at lunch. hahahaha. The old 100' of caution tape under the bumper so the first bump in the road they are waving 100' of caution tape. tripping their 120 v circuits and then watching his apprentice go the 100 yards to reset only to trip it right when he got back. the best was him and his apprentice was running pipe the floor below us. They had this siccor lift all decked out and they would sit and run pipe. The floors had holes in them to lift the forms. I noticed they were running in line with one of them holes. We filled 2 5 gallon buckets with water and waited for them to get under that hole. damn near pissed my pants watching them guys get soaked and nowhere for them to go. Suckas hahahah. They got my boy though, he missed a day and they put his hardhat in a square form and put it in a hot box. The next day he pulled his hard hat out of the gang box and it was square. He wore it with pride. Those are the jobs i like. Getting the job done and having fun doing it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> ...Drank way too much one Friday night, was heading home from bar at around 2 AM. All of a sudden old style swing out trailer mirror on my van shatters. Stopped and found a black guy , dressed in black lying in street. Drove off quickly....


 Yeah, I've only used the "Ignore" function one other time on here, but you're going on it, because there's nothing worth learning from someone who acts like you. 

I hope for your sake this is just internet bull**** If not, you're a pretty pathetic human being. Reply if you want, but I wont be able to see it.

-John


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I've only used the "Ignore" function one other time on here, but you're going on it, because there's nothing worth learning from someone who acts like you.
> 
> I hope for your sake this is just internet bull**** If not, you're a pretty pathetic human being. Reply if you want, but I wont be able to see it.
> 
> -John


Wow Big John, you have been here 6 months and have 2 people gumped.

I have to agree with you.

Charlie


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

So I'm not a nice guy......well sometimes I do good deeds. Lets see smalljohn, guy commiting a crime running from said crime runs into side of my truck and i'm drunk, I'm not getting caught up in anyone elses crap for their stupidity. Ignore me, I could careless, You sound like one of those politically correct artificial smiley plastic personality types that lock their kid inside with a playstation and air purifier. So cry on. call your congressman, notify the moderator, and then summon the police. I gotta go to the Big John now and take a leak.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> So I'm not a nice guy......well sometimes I do good deeds. Lets see smalljohn, guy commiting a crime running from said crime runs into side of my truck (and i'm drunk), I'm not getting caught up in anyone elses crap for their stupidity. Ignore me, I could careless, You sound like one of those politically correct artificial smiley plastic personality types that lock their kid inside with a playstation and air purifier. So cry on. call your congressman, notify the moderator, and then summon the police. I gotta go to the Big John now and take a leak.


 See parenthesis.

So, why are you driving??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> See parenthesis.
> 
> So, why are you driving??


We all or at least most of us did stupid things in our 20's. I didn't grow up sheltered. DWI was a joke back in those days, I still remember going on fishing trips as a kid when my friends dad would drive the country squire wagon with a six pack at side and busload of kids. Do I do the things i did yesterday, hell no. I won't even take back pain medication and drive. So I got some old war stories, I'm sure most everyone has skeletons in their closets of some kind.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Charlie K said:


> Wow Big John, you have been here 6 months and have 2 people gumped.


 Man, tell me about it. I think this is the start of something good! 

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> We all or at least most of us did stupid things in our 20's. I didn't grow up sheltered. DWI was a joke back in those days, I still remember going on fishing trips as a kid when my friends dad would drive the country squire wagon with a six pack at side and busload of kids. Do I do the things i did yesterday, hell no. I won't even take back pain medication and drive. So I got some old war stories, I'm sure most everyone has skeletons in their closets of some kind.


 
I've got some skeletons too. Drinking and driving back in the day was not as frowned upon. I wrecked in the SAME CURVE TWICE. About ten years apart.:laughing: Both times leaving the same friends house. That curve's a doozie.:whistling2:

I was as wild as wild could be, you name it, we did it. But I've only drank a handful of beers in 5 years.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got some skeletons too. Drinking and driving back in the day was not as frowned upon. I wrecked in the SAME CURVE TWICE. About ten years apart.:laughing: Both times leaving the same friends house. That curve's a doozie.:whistling2:
> 
> I was as wild as wild could be, you name it, we did it. But I've only drank a handful of beers in 5 years.


 We all live and learn, at least us fortunate ones. I still have some crazy in me, I mowed down the same mailbox last night again and saw my "pal" buying a new one at HD today. If I have a drink these days it's in the comfort of my home.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> We all live and learn, at least us fortunate ones. I still have some crazy in me, I mowed down the same mailbox last night again and saw my "pal" buying a new one at HD today. If I have a drink these days it's in the comfort of my home.


 
I haven't plotted revenge in a long time. But I 've got my eye on somebody now that I wouldn't mind lighting his car on fire and waiting under his front porch for him to come out:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I haven't plotted revenge in a long time. But I 've got my eye on somebody now that I wouldn't mind lighting his car on fire and waiting under his front porch for him to come out:whistling2:


Ill say this time," I like your style":thumbup:.
Money , business is one thing, someone messes with family things get ugly. I'm being easy right now with the mailbox thing, that's just the calm before the storm. When it snows, I run the plow truck by and plow in his driveway.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Ill say this time," I like your style":thumbup:.
> Money , business is one thing, someone messes with family things get ugly. I'm being easy right now with the mailbox thing, that's just the calm before the storm. When it snows, *I run the plow truck by and plow in his driveway.*




Them dam town guys do that all the time and it seems they enjoy it..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> [/b]
> 
> Them dam town guys do that all the time and it seems they enjoy it..


I like to do it mid evening right before the wet slushy snow ices up and people are to tired and lazy to shovel it out. I left a non payer with a 24" ice ledge in front of his driveway, ended up calling in someone with a Bobcat only to have it done again, and again and......Can't help myself, guy lives around corner.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got some skeletons too. Drinking and driving back in the day was not as frowned upon. I wrecked in the SAME CURVE TWICE. About ten years apart.:laughing: Both times leaving the same friends house. That curve's a doozie.:whistling2:
> 
> I was as wild as wild could be, you name it, we did it. But I've only drank a handful of beers in 5 years.




Thanks for keeping it real


Too many here that hide from their own shadow.:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Big John said:


> Man, tell me about it. I think this is the start of something good!
> 
> -John


How's that work? Your still in the thread you just can't see his posts? What if someone else quotes him?
Even if he started the thread?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I've only used the "Ignore" function one other time on here, but you're going on it, because there's nothing worth learning from someone who acts like you.
> 
> I hope for your sake this is just internet bull**** If not, you're a pretty pathetic human being. Reply if you want, but I wont be able to see it.
> 
> -John


I wasn't gonna reply but I can't help myself, your'e just an ignorant clown, like the guy who got his mailbox mowed last night.:laughing:


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Yeah that was a fun job. That guy and his partner started a war. They called me and my partner square headed Yankees. They started the games with the hot sauce incident and then it was on. I put no-lox under the edge of the break table where they sat and they rubbed all over it at lunch. hahahaha. The old 100' of caution tape under the bumper so the first bump in the road they are waving 100' of caution tape. tripping their 120 v circuits and then watching his apprentice go the 100 yards to reset only to trip it right when he got back. the best was him and his apprentice was running pipe the floor below us. They had this siccor lift all decked out and they would sit and run pipe. The floors had holes in them to lift the forms. I noticed they were running in line with one of them holes. We filled 2 5 gallon buckets with water and waited for them to get under that hole. damn near pissed my pants watching them guys get soaked and nowhere for them to go. Suckas hahahah. They got my boy though, he missed a day and they put his hardhat in a square form and put it in a hot box. The next day he pulled his hard hat out of the gang box and it was square. He wore it with pride. Those are the jobs i like. Getting the job done and having fun doing it.


Makes me miss the good ol jobsite days....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LARMGUY said:


> How's that work? Your still in the thread you just can't see his posts? Even if he started the thread?


Doesn't seem to matter who started the thread. All I see is this:









Today, 09:18 PM 

Shockdoc This message is hidden because *Shockdoc* is on your ignore list.


> ...What if someone else quotes him?


 Yeah, it still shows up then.

-John


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I wasn't gonna reply but I can't help myself, your'e just an ignorant clown, like the guy who got his mailbox mowed last night.:laughing:


........


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Big John said:


> Doesn't seem to matter who started the thread. All I see is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for telling me:whistling2:



Shockdoc said:


> I wasn't gonna reply but I can't help myself, your'e just an ignorant clown, like the guy who got his mailbox mowed last night.:laughing:


 
bumpbump


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> ........





mcclary's electrical said:


> bumpbump


Nice! :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, talk about spiteful trade sabotage!:laughing:


----------



## highlander (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread was started. My wife and I are planning to have our new home built in the next couple of years and after reading this I will certainly take a different approach to handling the negotiation of any contract(s), tradesmen, and GC. 

There's no way anyone is charging me to fix this kind of crap...explains why some new homes end up with so many problems.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

highlander said:


> explains why some new homes end up with so many problems.


No it doesn't. What explains that is if Toll Brothers built your house.:whistling2:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

I've never done this but I've always wanted to get a big 5 gal bucket of glue and a paint roller and glue about 50 sheets of drywall together.


----------



## Peter-D (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone who would sabotage another man's work, deserved or not, is a scumbag.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Peter-D said:


> Anyone who would sabotage another man's work, deserved or not, is a scumbag.


Very true.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I was on a job as a helper early in my career doing commercial office space wiring and the bros had a NYC boom box blasting annoying gangsta rap all day so I went to the temp feed panel, disconnected the neutral to their radio and flashed it to another phase for a minute and then restored it to it's original termination. Silence.
> Did it a second time to my nieghbor in the apartment complex where I lived. Guy kept calling the cops about the parties I threw. I slapped his neutral to the third phase in the meter room while he was out. Cops and utility company did'nt have a clue. Of course he blamed me since his was the only unit out of eight units that suffered a "surge". The landlords electrician later installed a ground rod and new watermain clamp.



What a ............


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Peter-D said:


> Anyone who would sabotage another man's work, deserved or not, is a scumbag.


Did you do something to deserve it? Or not? WTF is the deal?

Somebody put visine in my water, and I crapt myself for days. NOT FUNNY.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

miller_elex;343984
Somebody put visine in my water said:


> :blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> D
> 
> Somebody put visine in my water, and I crapt myself for days. NOT FUNNY.


That really works huh? do you know how much they put in?

~Matt


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That really works huh? do you know how much they put in?


IDK, nobody claimed responsibility out of fear of reprisal. And I don't mean a lawsuit, I felt like I was back from the dead, ready to kick some ass!

After that, I'll never do that to anyone. I'd always thought about it, but a man would have to be a severe jackass to deserve that. I probably deserved it, for the way I taunt people... I told this oldman I had some good news and bad news, the good news was that I was his long lost son. The bad news was that I had been sleeping with mom. Sometimes I suprise even myself.


----------



## Seymore Butts (Dec 23, 2010)

*HO*

This was more of Spiteful HO sabotage. I did an emergency meter replacement at 2 in morning in rain. He said bill me and i'll put it in mail tomorrow. Well, tomorrow never came after repeated attempts. I put on my black mask and camo gear, got out the knipex cable cutters, cut the service drop and killed the power, then slid down ladder and cut the load seu cable and sprinted. That felt much better than fighting to get my measley money. 

Seymore B.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Seymore Butts said:


> This was more of Spiteful HO sabotage. I did an emergency meter replacement at 2 in morning in rain. He said bill me and i'll put it in mail tomorrow. Well, tomorrow never came after repeated attempts. I put on my black mask and camo gear, got out the knipex cable cutters, cut the service drop and killed the power, then slid down ladder and cut the load seu cable and sprinted. That felt much better than fighting to get my measley money.
> 
> Seymore B.


Lies


~Matt


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Lies


What?

It's posted on the internet, it must be true!!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I never seen a knipex cable cutter, maybe if he said green lee, I'da believed it too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> What?
> 
> It's posted on the internet, it must be true!!


 Are you absoutly sure


----------



## Seymore Butts (Dec 23, 2010)

*My cutters in action*

Oh yeah..


http://www.knipex.com/en/pliers-abc...aphics/95-31-250-cable-cutter-ratchet-action/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Seymore Butts said:


> Oh yeah..
> 
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/en/pliers-abc...aphics/95-31-250-cable-cutter-ratchet-action/


 are they better and cheaper than the greenlee


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Seymore Butts said:


> This was more of Spiteful HO sabotage. I did an emergency meter replacement at 2 in morning in rain. He said bill me and i'll put it in mail tomorrow. Well, tomorrow never came after repeated attempts. I put on my black mask and camo gear, got out the knipex cable cutters, cut the service drop and killed the power, then slid down ladder and cut the load seu cable and sprinted. That felt much better than fighting to get my measley money.
> 
> Seymore B.


I would have just cut the neuch that way you would take out some electronics/appliances too :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> are they better and cheaper than the greenlee


Cheaper..................... :laughing::laughing: Yeah right

~Matt


----------



## Seymore Butts (Dec 23, 2010)

*Cheap*

Oh yeah...

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-9531250-Ratchet-Action-10-Inch/dp/B003RBCBF6


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> That really works huh? do you know how much they put in?
> 
> ~Matt


 That stuff is actually supposed to be dangerous as hell; messes with your nervous system. Look up the results of people playing that "prank"; it's put people in intensive care. 

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randas said:


> I would have just cut the neuch that way you would take out some electronics/appliances too :thumbup:



I would take 4 screws out of my pocket, and put them under the persons car tires. Then put a can of gasoline under the meter socket, and pull the meter. I would GTFB and then remove the rest of the screws out of my pocket, and throw them into the meter socket, thus exploding into a fire ball and igniting the can of gasoline. I would tape a smoke bomb to the meter, and ignite it, then throw it through their front window. 

The person wouldnt know WTF, run outside and get in their car to GTFO, roll forward and all 4 tires would be punctured. At that time, they could watch their house burn down.





























That also.... is a lie. :jester:

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Big John said:


> That stuff is actually supposed to be dangerous as hell; messes with your nervous system. Look up the results of people playing that "prank"; it's put people in intensive care.
> 
> -John


Well, I wouldnt do it to someone I liked. :laughing:


~Matt


----------



## Seymore Butts (Dec 23, 2010)

*Protec*

Don't forget your PPE protection for something like that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Seymore Butts said:


> Don't forget your PPE protection for something like that.


I would GTFB, away from any collateral damage :thumbup:

~matt


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

**rude comment removed**


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> 1 year for misdemeanors, 5 years for felonies.


In new york there is no time limit on when you can be prosecuted for class A felonies murder rape robbery drug selling drug possession in large enough amounts etc. It will be all up to the state on what they chose to charge someone with that's why they say that in N.Y. they can indict a ham sandwich because they can and will charge anyone with anything and see what the judge and jury think about it. On another note if I got a problem with you on the jobsite or in life in general I'm not going the sabotage route that's what women do, key scratch cars and flat tires in the middle of the night. Whatever it is that I do to retaliate or remedy the situation the offender will know its me because whatever I do will be in a face to face and open manner never on some sneek sh!t.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> In new york there is no time limit on when you can be prosecuted for class A felonies murder rape robbery drug selling drug possession in large enough amounts etc. It will be all up to the state on what they chose to charge someone with that's why they say that in N.Y. they can indict a ham sandwich because they can and will charge anyone with anything and see what the judge and jury think about it. On another note if I got a problem with you on the jobsite or in life in general I'm not going the sabotage route that's what women do, key scratch cars and flat tires in the middle of the night. Whatever it is that I do to retaliate or remedy the situation the offender will know its me because whatever I do will be in a face to face and open manner never on some sneek sh!t.


I already have a felony assault conviction, now i have no choice but to resort to alternatives. It's too easy for me to catch another felony if i go up face to face. I do leave my signature without hard proof to any retaliation measures i take. I'd love to up face to face against a handful of assholes i know but I'll end up catching a body.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I already have a felony assault conviction,


You're becoming more my hero each and every day.

Not sarcasm bro.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> calling me a douchbag? A S S H OL E !


If the shoe fits...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I already have a felony assault conviction, now i have no choice but to resort to alternatives. It's too easy for me to catch another felony if i go up face to face. I do leave my signature without hard proof to any retaliation measures i take. I'd love to up face to face against a handful of assholes i know but I'll end up catching a body.


OOOO youre a scary guy!

Learn to control your anger FGT.


~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was on a job where they installed a matching slab of marble 50' high by over 100' long, curved, 3 outlets the marble hangers missed cutting the first two receptacle holes over a 3-4 day period. Maybe two days later they missed the 3rd hole and the electrician that roughed in the work tok a Magic Marker and wrote you fu*king as*holes can't you GD see. MAgic Marker penetrates marble and ruined it.

He ruined the marble, he was fired and the EC received a massive bill. They did not replace the wall but removed the piece and sent it off to a firm that specializes in repairs of such stupidity.

Once when I worked open shop we were on an almost all union job, we assumed it was the union tile and carpet men that pour mastic down all our home runs, 1" and 3/4" conduits.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OOOO youre a scary guy!
> 
> Learn to control your anger FGT.
> 
> ...


 

Anger control is something I'm learning as I get older, but I have struggled with my whole life. I've cussed out several bosses, co-workers, salesman, hell I pulled over on the interstate and pulled a truckdriver out of his truck and went to blows right on the off ramp. Just the other day I was called to a tenants house by the landlord. I was there inside of 5 minutes before walking out telling the tenant that she's got WAY too much mouth, and make damn sure she's not here when I come back to do the work. As I turned to walk out, she yelled CLOSE MY DOOR. I yelled back, it's not your fu*cking door!! and walked out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Anger control is something I'm learning as I get older, but I have struggled with my whole life. I've cussed out several bosses, co-workers, salesman, hell I pulled over on the interstate and pulled a truckdriver out of his truck and went to blows right on the off ramp. Just the other day I was called to a tenants house by the landlord. I was there inside of 5 minutes before walking out telling the tenant that she's way got too much mouth, and make damn sure she's not here when I come back to do the work. As I turned to walk out, she yelled CLOSE MY DOOR. I yelled back, it's not your fu*cking door!! and walked out.


lol......


I have a bad temper as well... but I learned long ago to just STFU when im pissed off. The only one it hurts in the long run is yourself.

~Matt


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I stay calm unless it's something totally ridiculous like our current job..
Plumbers can cut as much drywall as they want
tin knockers can cut as much drywall as they want
Sparkies have to fix it as soon as they cut it down, and Must work around it.

It's a reno with a huge addition, and they're keeping the old 70's Drywall.. The other day, I cut 2' up, and across a room chasing an old wire and had a nasty message left for me that I had to not only replace the insulation, but re-screw new drywall on top.. This is original crap, too.
I cut 4' up and across the room, so they could atleast get a new sheet in..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brian john said:


> I was on a job where they installed a matching slab of marble 50' high by over 100' long, curved, 3 outlets the marble hangers missed cutting the first two receptacle holes over a 3-4 day period. Maybe two days later they missed the 3rd hole and the electrician that roughed in the work tok a Magic Marker and wrote you fu*king as*holes can't you GD see. MAgic Marker penetrates marble and ruined it.
> 
> He ruined the marble, he was fired and the EC received a massive bill. They did not replace the wall but removed the piece and sent it off to a firm that specializes in repairs of such stupidity.
> 
> Once when I worked open shop we were on an almost all union job, we assumed it was the union tile and carpet men that pour mastic down all our home runs, 1" and 3/4" conduits.


 50 feet by 100 feet...... Wow, that is a BIG chunk of marble.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> 3 outlets the marble hangers missed cutting the first two receptacle holes over a 3-4 day period.


Sounds like a good time to have 'whipped-out' the receptacles as single-hits from a jbox.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> 50 feet by 100 feet...... Wow, that is a BIG chunk of marble.


It was in large sections but cut from a single piece so all the grain matched.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

brian john said:


> It was in large sections but cut from a single piece so all the grain matched.


 It would be interesting to know the cost of that piece of marble.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Anger control is something I'm learning as I get older, but I have struggled with my whole life. I've cussed out several bosses, co-workers, salesman, hell I pulled over on the interstate and pulled a truckdriver out of his truck and went to blows right on the off ramp. Just the other day I was called to a tenants house by the landlord. I was there inside of 5 minutes before walking out telling the tenant that she's got WAY too much mouth, and make damn sure she's not here when I come back to do the work. As I turned to walk out, she yelled CLOSE MY DOOR. I yelled back, it's not your fu*cking door!! and walked out.


 That's always been a tough one for me to. 
I'm sure we all went to school with someone that was always getting beat up and now they are a cop. It's not a good idea to get drunk and tell him you're gonna beat his a$$ just like old times. I felt kinda like Ron White, I didn't know how many cops it would've took to whoop me but I know how many they used.:whistling2:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> It would be interesting to know the cost of that piece of marble.


How much do you make in a year?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> how much do you make in a year?


not enough!!


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Justin2366 said:


> If the shoe fits...


 The Elks club is down the street there JustinBoy.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OOOO youre a scary guy!
> 
> Learn to control your anger FGT.
> 
> ...


Hey,...**rude comment removed** ..., and leave us east coast people to deal with things as we do.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OOOO youre a scary guy!
> 
> Learn to control your anger FGT.
> 
> ...


It's called uncontrollable rage Matt. Anger is just the ignition to it. Getting even extinguishes anger therefore keeping rage buried deep within. And if can't comprehend what i wrote i suggest you get a job a MickeyD's or with the village people.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Anger control is something I'm learning as I get older, but I have struggled with my whole life. I've cussed out several bosses, co-workers, salesman, hell I pulled over on the interstate and pulled a truckdriver out of his truck and went to blows right on the off ramp. Just the other day I was called to a tenants house by the landlord. I was there inside of 5 minutes before walking out telling the tenant that she's got WAY too much mouth, and make damn sure she's not here when I come back to do the work. As I turned to walk out, she yelled CLOSE MY DOOR. I yelled back, it's not your fu*cking door!! and walked out.




I have the same problem. Just one of my MANY ISSUES......(Ask Charlie K)
I have no patience for stupidity. Like my old GF throwing away her co2 detector because it was going off and she thought it was going off for no reason. The gas pack had a cracked heat exchanger. As soon as I walked in I smelled the gas...:whistling2: With customers I can 99% of the time handle it in a calm manner and keep my mouth shut. It's been at least 6 months since I had a road rage incident...:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

oldtimer said:


> It would be interesting to know the cost of that piece of marble.


Government job, what do they care how they spend your tax dollars!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> I stay calm unless it's something totally ridiculous like our current job..
> Plumbers can cut as much drywall as they want
> tin knockers can cut as much drywall as they want
> Sparkies have to fix it as soon as they cut it down, and Must work around it.
> ...


That reminds me of a job I was on last year. I don't know if the fat cats got into it or what, but part of our crew was relegated to sweeping and mopping the floors of the school that was being built, even though there were mexican laborers. Foreman told the journey's, 'if the boss sees you with a broom in your hand, _good_, that's what he wants to see right now.'


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We only fix sheetrock on the small resi stuff we do. Anything commercial or a big remodel it is on the GC to do it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> We only fix sheetrock on the small resi stuff we do. Anything commercial or a big remodel it is on the GC to do it.


Same here, I only rough repair sheetrock on non GC private HO jobs. i usually use the 4 1/4" holesaw to make access drill holes and then screw them back in w/ a piece of furstrip behind.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Same here, I only rough repair sheetrock on non GC private HO jobs. i usually use the 4 1/4" holesaw to make access drill holes and then screw them back in w/ a piece of furstrip behind.




Depending on the situation I may cut a trench or drill 4" holes. Which ever way seems like the best idea. I carry 1x2 board in the van to screw it to. Maybe some scrap 2x4 screwed to the studs works good if patching bay to bay. A good remodel electrician learns to cut when necessary instead of fighting it IMO.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Depending on the situation I may cut a trench or drill 4" holes. Which ever way seems like the best idea. I carry 1x2 board in the van to screw it to. Maybe some scrap 2x4 screwed to the studs works good if patching bay to bay. A good remodel electrician learns to cut when necessary instead of fighting it IMO.:


Fully agree with you on that. I reno'd some 1 st floor co ops for hi hats , took my 8' level and trace two lines across cieling from one end to other, cut the piece out in 4' intervals , labeled them.drilled joist out for all the circuits, sw legs and three ways going in unit, then reattached sheetrock. painter took care of spackle and paint. Ended up doing three other units in same development after nieghbors viewed my work.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Fully agree with you on that. I reno'd some 1 st floor co ops for hi hats , took my 8' level and trace two lines across cieling from one end to other, cut the piece out in 4' intervals , labeled them.drilled joist out for all the circuits, sw legs and three ways going in unit, then reattached sheetrock. painter took care of spackle and paint. Ended up doing three other units in same development after nieghbors viewed my work.




Same here. We get a lot of work from neighbors of our customers. The whole keep up with the Jones's syndrome. Starts as some can lights ends up with a kitchen remodel down the street. I love that.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> Matt hang around with queers in SF Bay,


You got to question the wisdom of hanging out anywhere they are doling out free blow jobs. That's like the free cheese in a mousetrap.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I have no patience for stupidity. Like my old GF throwing away her co2 detector because it was going off and she thought it was going off for no reason.


I thought the bulldog was your girlfriend's???

You fought for custody and won?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Foreman told the journey's, 'if the boss sees you with a broom in your hand, _good_, that's what he wants to see right now.'


It must have gotten him out of some composite cleanup crew requirement.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Hey,Matt hang around with queers in SF Bay, and leave us east coast people to deal with things as we do.


Go die in a fire.



Shockdoc said:


> It's called uncontrollable rage, Matt. Anger is just the ignition to it. Getting even extinguishes anger, therefore keeping rage buried deep within. And if you can't comprehend what I wrote I suggest you get a job a MickeyD's, or with the village people.



I could not comprehend your english, ******.


~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I thought the bulldog was your girlfriend's???
> 
> You fought for custody and won?



Old GF before that one.....We both have a bulldog. I have Pearl she has Otis. Pearl is 5 and Otis is 1 year old.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> took my 8' level and trace two lines across cieling from one end to other, cut the piece out in 4' intervals , labeled them


I do that too, and I avoid cutting into taped or beaded corners at all costs.

That Homax orangepeel splatter in a can works good too. I can blend most anything, except knockdown on a ceiling. 

On a ceiling it takes too much effort to make it disappear. The quickest way I have now is hot mud, and push the hot mud by finger into place to match the ridges and whatnot.

On commercial I move cabinets, shelves, and whatnot to gain access to where I want my patch, then simply screw the rock back in place. Don't forget to mark the shims.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Go die in a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would only happen in a place you wired , too bad for you I live on the east coast.


**rude comment removed**


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> Government job, what do they care how they spend your tax dollars!


Believe it or not, a lot of departments in the government try to prevent over spending. Not all mind you, but most. 
I have learned a few things about high cost of government jobs, poor planning, change orders and rotten workmanship by the low bid contractors. 
Sometimes it's policy that gets $$$ spent on unneeded projects. But the $$$ spent does put people to work, even if just for a short time.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Two painters, Dumb and dumber paint over all my devices while i'm there on a rush final. They break for lunch and nature called, so i took a fresh 5 gal bucket of white paint into a closed room and took a dump in it. As we were leaving the guys are dipping their rollers on a screen in the bucket and rolling the walls.......with these brown blotches all over, the one idiot was rubbing his finger in it:001_huh:


 That gross!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess we are lucky. All the trades try to work together on the jobs we do. Hell me and dad have more problems with each other than we do with all the other trades combined.


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've only had one problem on a large office building. Sheetrock guys were not cutting out our recep boxes (they were marked). We counted like 90 boxes not cut out. They told me to go cut them out. GC asked them several times to cut them out. After 3rd day of asking GC takes a hammer and starts knocking holes everywhere like a madman. Their whole crew immediately started cutting the receps out. Worked with these guys many times after and no more problems.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm a one man gang w/ some p/t help. I take things personally, I don't like an inspector violating me for not supporting a conduit run because someone decided it should move and just let it hang. Now I look bad,in front of the Customer and inspector. I don't appreciate looking bad by someone elses ignorance and stupidity. So now i return, rework and resupport
> my work on my time but I return the favor, and hopefully it will educate others on respecting the next mans work. I also make things impossible to prove with careful planning behind it. I'm the type of guy that wakes up 4 am Sunday morning to run over an enemies mailbox . Just the way I learned.


Altho I would never do anything like the things you have done, I doont disagree with your thinking, maybe your actions, but not your thinking. Hell someone has to "be that guy"


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Some people will step on you untill you act like a maniac. Sometimes you have to do what you gotta do.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> **rude comment removed**


I'm all for pushing the boundaries Doc, but you got to know where the line is..................


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The Elks club is down the street there JustinBoy.


I guess I better watch out or you'll be coming to Oregon to put marbles in my 3/4" slab on grade conduits. :laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Loose Neutral said:


> Some people will step on you untill you act like a maniac. Sometimes you have to do what you gotta do.


I've noticed when it's ready to come to blows, those button-pushers back down. But WHY do they have to keep being a-holes up to the point??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Go die in a fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you stayed in school instead of going to **** bath houses you would be able to comprehend Tool polisher


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> If you stayed in school instead of going to **** bath houses you would be able to comprehend Tool polisher


He can't comprehend Tool polisher? I don't get it, are you saying you are a tool polisher?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It's called uncontrollable rage


A man controls himself, a boy has uncontrollable rage.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Justin2366 said:


> He can't comprehend Tool polisher? I don't get it, are you saying you are a tool polisher?


You must be his butt buddy, who oinks?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> A man controls himself, a boy has uncontrollable rage.


Oh here we go, the flock of the politically correct are ganging up on me. Booohooo. When was the last time you got your butt kicked?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I've noticed when it's ready to come to blows, those button-pushers back down. But WHY do they have to keep being a-holes up to the point??


Cause their all weasels, they start something and when their loosing they run to the authorities.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Cause their all weasels, they start something and when their loosing they run to the authorities.


What does "loosing" mean?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Oh here we go, the flock of the politically correct are ganging up on me.


Learning how to control yourself has nothing to do with being politically correct.

Have you tried taking ritalin or something? :laughing:



> When was the last time you got your butt kicked?


About 30 years, I was about 16 and so where they. Most of us grow up. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Learning how to control yourself has nothing to do with being politically correct.
> 
> Have you tried taking ritalin or something? :laughing:
> 
> ...


So I guess from personal experience you support the anti bully laws. How about fighting back? I got bullyed once at a new school in ninth grade, I got the kid in the cafeteria , sucker punched his lights out and poured milkon him. You ran to the teacher and cried.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Justin2366 said:


> What does "loosing" mean?


Public schooling has failed you, you ask too many stupid questions and fail to comprehend the simplest of comments. Where you tag teaming with matt at the bath houses in SF ? You should have stayed in school.:whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I've noticed when it's ready to come to blows, those button-pushers back down. But WHY do they have to keep being a-holes up to the point??


 Cause most people take their crap. I know one guy who talks smack all the time to people. If they only knew to stand up to him he would buckle like a little girl.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Public schooling has failed you, you ask too many stupid questions and fail to comprehend the simplest of comments. Where you tag teaming with matt at the bath houses in SF ? You should have stayed in school.:whistling2:


Yes, public school has failed me but I did learn the difference between loose and lose, their and they're, and where and were.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Justin2366 said:


> Yes, public school has failed me but I did learn the difference between loose and lose, their and they're, and where and were.


I'm sorry about my speed typing Justine.I heard flowers for girls fix everything, let me send you a bouquet


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Justin2366 said:


> Yes, public school has failed me but I did learn the difference between loose and lose, their and they're, and where and were.




You see Shoc is talking a completely different language. You have heard of "JIVE" right? Well Shoc is speaking "Pissed off ass**** yankee electrical contractor".....It's a language full of anger and scorn for authorities. I sometimes speak parts of this language but do try to refrain from it. :laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm sorry about my speed typing


Typing fast has nothing to do with typing the wrong word.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I must be a real bad guy,all these people don't like me.....boohoo, boohoo. I'm not here for a popularity contest , sounds like you all are victims of some kind of pranks or sabatoge like the kind I create.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I must be a real bad guy,all these people don't like me.....boohoo, boohoo. I'm not here for a popularity contest , sounds like you all are victims of some kind of pranks or sabatoge like the kind I create.




I thought I was standing up for you.:001_huh:

Shoc is speaking "Pissed off ass**** yankee electrical contractor".....It's a language full of anger and scorn for authorities. I sometimes speak parts of this language but do try to refrain from it. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I thought I was standing up for you.:001_huh:
> 
> Shoc is speaking "Pissed off ass**** yankee electrical contractor".....It's a language full of anger and scorn for authorities. I sometimes speak parts of this language but do try to refrain from it. :whistling2:


I was born the day before yesterday......but it's all good.


----------

